# Library Reading Room



## The Barbarian (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2016)

Nicely done.  I quite like this.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 13, 2016)

Before I read tirediron's response I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 13, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


>


Very nice image! I wonder if you thought of cropping out some desks at the bottom, leaving almost a square.  The lights really take over the image when I try that.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 13, 2016)

I see what you mean.    And your suggestion is a good one.   Feel free to show us what you'd do with it.  

  My take on it, is that I am so affected by my vision at the time I take the shot, that I have a hard time objectively looking at the image thereafter.  I wonder if that just me, or if that's a common experience.

To get a feel for it, I sat and briefly read at a table, and I was so taken by the copper and old wood, that I wouldn't have thought about cutting it out of the shot.


----------



## Amocholes (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicely done, I really like the wooden tables at the front. I'd like to see a bit more brightness in the ceiling.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 16, 2016)

OMGOSH that is beautiful! Where in the world are you now? ( you travel a lot, right? )


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 16, 2016)

Now that is a library. Very nice.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 17, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> OMGOSH that is beautiful! Where in the world are you now? ( you travel a lot, right? )



That is the library reading room at Washington State University just north of Seattle.  Spent a few weeks there, this summer, two of my sons live there, and it was kind of "the boys" getting together.  I love that area.

I plan to retire next spring, and then I'll do some traveling.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 17, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Nicely done, I really like the wooden tables at the front. I'd like to see a bit more brightness in the ceiling.



The ceiling was quite dark, and the windows blown out in the best single image I took.   Hence the HDR, to get the detail in the ceiling, and still have some color in the stained glass.


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 18, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> dennybeall said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, I really like the wooden tables at the front. I'd like to see a bit more brightness in the ceiling.
> ...



This is a time when some folks would do stacking to combine a ceiling shot and a floor area shot. It would only make a small difference as the shot you have is good.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 18, 2016)

No shortage of detail in this image.  Nicely done.

Dave


----------

